# LCB-Canada vs. CIA



## angelama (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello, 

I have read some posts about LCB in USA but none of them about the international schools, which have a direct relation with LCB-Paris. 

I want to start a program in January, and although I was already accepted in LCB-Canada, I am not 100% sure. My other option is CIS, campus that I love! but not sure about getting just an Associate Degree, and since I already have a bachelors degree I don't want to take that long. 

Friends have told me that LCB-International is like the real thing (french cuisine) but I thought I could have good advice here.

One thing that I really like about LCB is that I could take 9 months cuisine and 9 months pastry and bakery. Doing both programs I would get the Grand Diploma. 

LCB-Canada vs CIA?
Grand Diploma vs Associate Degree?
NY-Ottawa?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:chef:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Neither a degree or diploma means anything. 
Can you cook and how is your attitude.?
Its the student, not the school, that determines the outcome.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I know people who attended LCB in Ottawa and it is affiliated with the LCB in Paris (apparently some guest instructors came from the French LCB school). At the end of the day though culinary school is only the beginning of culinary wisdom and knowledge, not the end.


----------



## trifoilum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm, I'm also considering both schools too, just saying. *lurks*

I can't be sure but CIA is pretty much longer but you also got other skills needed?
And yes, it's only a start.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the CIA is a degree program vs a "diplome" from the LCB school. This accounts for the longer amount of invested time and (hopefully) additional acquired skills. In the end, both are going to prepare you for an entry-level position as a cook unless you have experience already.

When comparing one degree program to another though, I fell for the "We teach you more than other schools" sales pitch, which was completely untrue. My advice after spending too much money on a "big-name" school, look into a community college.


----------

